# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  در راستای تاپیک های"از الان میتونم؟"

## Mysterious

*سلام❤
من معمولا نویسنده خوبی نیستم پس اگه جایی بد گفتم شما به بزرگیتون ایراد نگیرید
بریم سر اصل مطلب،نمیخوام زیاد طولانیش کنم که حوصله اتون سر بره
تو این چند وقتی عضو فروم شدم و قبلش که به عنوان مهمان میومدم معمولا این مدل تاپیکا از دی تا خرداد به اوج خودشون میرسیدن
یه محیطی بود با جو عالی و پر از حرفای قشنگ که آره ۱۵ ساعت بخون میتونی پزشکی بیاری
درسته آدم به انگیزه نیاز داره ولی این مدل انگیزه شدیدا مخربه
سال ۹۷ اولین کنکورم بود و از بهمن نخوندم تا عید که اومدم اینجا و انگیزه ها رو دیدم و یجورایی انگار سرپوش میذاشتم و به خودم وعده های الکی میدادم،سال ۹۸ هم به همین منوال
امسال فشار روانی زیادیو دارم تحمل میکنم 
پس خواهشا به دنبال خودباوری باشید تا تایید بقیه،هیشکی اینجا از روحیه-پشتکار-شرایط خانوادگی و عواطف شما خبر نداره فقط میگن روزی ۱۴ ساعت بخون با ۴۰۰ تا تست روزانه
فایده اش چیه؟ شما ۱۴ساعت نمیتونی بخونی،یا یهو برات مشکل پیش میاد باز روحیه اتو میبازی و ایندفعه اصلا نمیخونی،چرا؟ چون تو انجمن گفتن ۱۴ ساعت نخونی تو این تایم قبول نمیشی
اینم بدونید کسی علم غیب نداره بدونه از الان رتبه ۳ رقمی یا ۲۰۰۰ میارید یا نه به هزار دلیل ممکنه بشه یا نشه
مثلا ممکنه سر کنکور نتونید خوب زمانتو مدیریت کنید(خدانکنه البته)

من لینک چند نفر که از الانا شروع کردن میذارم و امیدوارم بقیه هم بتونن از الان به هدفشون برسن❤:
https://forum.konkur.in/thread45313.html

مصاحبه با رتبه 1266 منطقه 2 : شــرویــن | رشته تجربی - کنکور 95

مصاحبه با رتبه 604 منطقه 2 رشته تجربی کنکور 96 - سجاد عظیمی

https://forum.konkur.in/thread67405.html
اینو اون موقع خودم باور نکردم مگه میشه تو ۵۰ روز؟ واسه همین میگم خود باوری داشته باشیم 
 @A.H.M 

 @Neo.Healer
تو ۴ ماه پزشکی قبول شدن حتما حرفاشو تو این تاپیک بخونید
و تاپیکاشم یه نگاهی بندازید،همیشه بجای اینکه بگه میتونم یا نه تاپیک انگیزشی میزد و میگفت میشه❤
بیا تا بگم پشت کنکور بمونی یا نه!!!

به امید موفقیت همگی*

----------


## -Sara-

به به،به به: ))

----------


## samar_98

*خدا پدر مادرتو بیامرزه 
از جوونیت خیر ببینی 
هرچی دعای خیره پشت سرت باشه فرزندم 
حرف دلمونو زدی*

----------


## Mysterious

*دوستای خوبم
فقط بهتره بگم الان تایم خواب و رویا و تصور درصدای ۸۰-۹۰ و قبولی پزشکی نیست
بهتره تمام ذهنتونو منعطف کنید رو خوندن،بهترین تایم این افکار قبل از خوابه
ولی شیرین تر اینه که از خستگی ندونی چجوری خوابت برده
به اولی میگن رویا به دومی میگن هدف
رویا فقط تو ذهنتونه
خیلیا حجم دروس میبنن بیخیال میشن و نمیخونن
سختی داره ولی درسای کنکور اونجوریم نیست که نشه از پسش بر اومد
روی صحبتم با همون دوستانی هست که تاپیک شروع طوفانی میزنن و با کلی اموجی و جمله انگیزشی میگن بای مجازی ولی ۲ ماه بعد باز برمیگردن چون فقط تو ذهنشون تصور میکنن
۲ نفرم میگن میشه و میتونی بیخیال تر میشن 
چرا بنظرتون اکثرا قبول نمیشن؟
با شروع تاپیک و حرفای انگیزشی رو تنبلیشون سرپوش میذارن
من مطمئنم میشه به شرطی که 
اولا دلیل درس نخوندنتون تو این مدتو پیدا کنید،اگه زیاد میخوابید کمش کنید 
اگه معتاد مجازی هستید سعی کنید ترک کنید
دوما در حد توانتون بخونید و به حرفای بقیه که میگن روزی فلان قدر بخون و تست بزن توجه نکنید
اینم بدونید روزاییم که قطعا وجود دارن که نمیشه به هر دلیلی خوند حتی ممکنه یه هفته ام طول بکشه پس باز نذارید ناامیدی بهتون غلبه کنه و با یه برنامه جبرانش کنید❤*

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط samareh


خدا پدر مادرتو بیامرزه 
از جوونیت خیر ببینی 
هرچی دعای خیره پشت سرت باشه فرزندم 
حرف دلمونو زدی


قربانت❤*

----------


## A.H.D

غم های فردای ما حاصل خیالبافی های امروز ماست...
خیال پردازی را باید کنار بگذاریم تا هر کدام به هدف و مطلوب خودمون برسیم ، این که با خیال درس خواندن در باقی زمان تصور موفقیت داشته باشیم  ، بدانید که موفق نمی شویم.
خیال را کنار بگذاریم و با واقعیت زندگی کنار بیاییم...
این که بگوبیم از فردا خیالبافی است از امروز با واقعیت الان خودمون باید شروع کنیم.

----------


## genzo

ممنون از تاپیکت 
فقط یه نکته بگم 
هر کی بهتر بخونه موفق میشه 
یه چیز دیگم بگم تا ساعت 12:10 معلوم نی که پزشکی میاره 
یه نکته دیگه فقط تلاش صحیح کنید 
بعد هم الان یکی گفت نمیشه یا گفت میشه بزن تو دهنش چون همه چی به تو بستگی داره 
تمام

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ha.hg


دوست عزیز همه  حرفات درست ولی متاسفانه یه قانون نانوشته هستش که  اینجور تاپیکا از اذر شروع بشه و بدتر از اون اینه که بهمن به اوج خودش میرسه
منم 97 اولین  کنکورم بود وسطای سال به بعد دیگه نخوندم 98 هم دادم بازم نخوندم چون فک میکردم حتما باید بالا 10 ساعت بخونم سال دومم هیچی نخوندم امسال هم  با وجود درسای دانشگاه درسای کنکور خیلی خوب دارم  میخونم با اینکه ساعت مطالعه کمه ولی کنار نکشیدم .
 الان خیلی چیزا فهمیدم واقعا هممون فقط کنکور رو داریم بزرگش میکنیم .
اگه درست تلاش بکنیم محاله نتیجه نگیریم.


آره متاسفانه چون خونه نشین میشیم مدام فکر میکنیم کنکور چیه
کنکور فقط خوندنه
نه آیکیو بالا میخواد نه کلاس و مشاور چند صد میلیونی
نه حتی ۳ سال زمان
تو همین چند ماه با تلاش یکی زیر ۱۰۰۰ میاره
یکی ۵۰۰۰ یکیم غیر مجاز میشه
همه چی به خود آدم بستگی داره*

----------


## A.H.M

> *سلام❤من معمولا نویسنده خوبی نیستم پس اگه جایی بد گفتم شما به بزرگیتون ایراد نگیریدبریم سر اصل مطلب،نمیخوام زیاد طولانیش کنم که حوصله اتون سر برهتو این چند وقتی عضو فروم شدم و قبلش که به عنوان مهمان میومدم معمولا این مدل تاپیکا از دی تا خرداد به اوج خودشون میرسیدنیه محیطی بود با جو عالی و پر از حرفای قشنگ که آره ۱۵ ساعت بخون میتونی پزشکی بیاریدرسته آدم به انگیزه نیاز داره ولی این مدل انگیزه شدیدا مخربهسال ۹۷ اولین کنکورم بود و از بهمن نخوندم تا عید که اومدم اینجا و انگیزه ها رو دیدم و یجورایی انگار سرپوش میذاشتم و به خودم وعده های الکی میدادم،سال ۹۸ هم به همین منوالامسال فشار روانی زیادیو دارم تحمل میکنم پس خواهشا به دنبال خودباوری باشید تا تایید بقیه،هیشکی اینجا از روحیه-پشتکار-شرایط خانوادگی و عواطف شما خبر نداره فقط میگن روزی ۱۴ ساعت بخون با ۴۰۰ تا تست روزانهفایده اش چیه؟ شما ۱۴ساعت نمیتونی بخونی،یا یهو برات مشکل پیش میاد باز روحیه اتو میبازی و ایندفعه اصلا نمیخونی،چرا؟ چون تو انجمن گفتن ۱۴ ساعت نخونی تو این تایم قبول نمیشیاینم بدونید کسی علم غیب نداره بدونه از الان رتبه ۳ رقمی یا ۲۰۰۰ میارید یا نه به هزار دلیل ممکنه بشه یا نشهمثلا ممکنه سر کنکور نتونید خوب زمانتو مدیریت کنید(خدانکنه البته)من لینک چند نفر که از الانا شروع کردن میذارم و امیدوارم بقیه هم بتونن از الان به هدفشون برسن❤:https://forum.konkur.in/thread45313.htmlمصاحبه با رتبه 1266 منطقه 2 : شــرویــن | رشته تجربی - کنکور 95مصاحبه با رتبه 604 منطقه 2 رشته تجربی کنکور 96 - سجاد عظیمیhttps://forum.konkur.in/thread67405.htmlاینو اون موقع خودم باور نکردم مگه میشه تو ۵۰ روز؟ واسه همین میگم خود باوری داشته باشیم  @A.H.M  @Neo.Healerتو ۴ ماه پزشکی قبول شدن حتما حرفاشو تو این تاپیک بخونیدو تاپیکاشم یه نگاهی بندازید،همیشه بجای اینکه بگه میتونم یا نه تاپیک انگیزشی میزد و میگفت میشه❤بیا تا بگم پشت کنکور بمونی یا نه!!!به امید موفقیت همگی*


خیلی عالی کاش هر موقع وقتی اینطور تاپیک ها زده میشن این تاپیک آپ بشه
حرفاتم عالیه یه چیزم من بگم
اینکه اگه بخونی ممکنه برسی نمیدونیم چه اتفاقی میفته شاید برسی ولی اگه تلاش نکنی و نخونی و امروز فردا کنی و هی تاپیک بزنی و تاپیک جواب بدی از وضع فعلیت هم عقب تری
یعنی الان در حد دو هزاری نخونی میشی بیست هزار
یکی هم که الان در حد بیست هزاره تلاش میکنه و میخونه میشه دو هزار

----------


## Khakpouramir

اینم من اضافه کنم واقعا هیچی از الان قابل پیش  بینی نیست خوده من طبق ترازام فک میکردم امسال دیگ حتما پزشکی میارم اما شب کنکور فقط یه ساعت تونستم بخوابم و خب اونی که میخواستم رتبم نشد و رتبم شد ۷۷۰۰ بگذریم اینو میخوام بگم کسی که الان تو اوجه تضمینی نداره بعدا تو اوج باشه و بالعکس ،کنکور به خیلی چیزا بستگی داره و مهمترینش روز کنکوره و اینکه با چه امادگی بری سر جلسه ،من معمولا زیاد سر نمیزنم یا حداقل پست نمیزارم ولی این تاپیک قشنگی بود و حتما به حرفای استارتر توجه کنین مخصوصا خیال پردازی ها تایمشونو بزارین قبل خواب و .... ممنون از استارتر

----------


## sina_u

چقدر ساده هستین یکی میاد میگه 3 ماه  خوندم پزشکی قبول شدم شما هم باور میکنین. 
اگه بگردی میبینی چند سال هست دارن میخونن. یا چند سال قبل کنکورو خوب خوندن. یا چند درسو قوی هستن وقتشونو برای درسهای دیگه گذاشتن.
نباید وقت داشته باشه درسو یکبار بخونه نباید وقت داشته باشه چند بار مرور کنه نباید وقت داشته باشه تست بزنه.
کسی که میخونه نه نیاز به تاپیک زدن داره نه نیاز به تایید بقیه. هدفش مشخص هست و میخونه. قبول هم نشد سال بعد قوی تر میخونه.

----------


## Ocean

> چقدر ساده هستین یکی میاد میگه 3 ماه  خوندم پزشکی قبول شدم شما هم باور میکنین. 
> اگه بگردی میبینی چند سال هست دارن میخونن. یا چند سال قبل کنکورو خوب خوندن. یا چند درسو قوی هستن وقتشونو برای درسهای دیگه گذاشتن.
> نباید وقت داشته باشه درسو یکبار بخونه نباید وقت داشته باشه چند بار مرور کنه نباید وقت داشته باشه تست بزنه.
> کسی که میخونه نه نیاز به تاپیک زدن داره نه نیاز به تایید بقیه. هدفش مشخص هست و میخونه. قبول هم نشد سال بعد قوی تر میخونه.


واقعا موافقم
طرف مهر ماه میانگین ترازش 7 هزار بوده،بعد به همه میگه تو 3 ماه قبول شدم.کسی که جندین سال میانگین ترازش بالای 7 هزار بوده،مشخصه که اگه دو سه ماهم اون وسطا نخونه اتفاق خاصی براش نمیفته

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sina_u


چقدر ساده هستین یکی میاد میگه 3 ماه  خوندم پزشکی قبول شدم شما هم باور میکنین. 
اگه بگردی میبینی چند سال هست دارن میخونن. یا چند سال قبل کنکورو خوب خوندن. یا چند درسو قوی هستن وقتشونو برای درسهای دیگه گذاشتن.
نباید وقت داشته باشه درسو یکبار بخونه نباید وقت داشته باشه چند بار مرور کنه نباید وقت داشته باشه تست بزنه.
کسی که میخونه نه نیاز به تاپیک زدن داره نه نیاز به تایید بقیه. هدفش مشخص هست و میخونه. قبول هم نشد سال بعد قوی تر میخونه.


درسته حالا مورد اخر استثناعه
ولی دیگه ۶ ماه و نیم تایم خوبیه*

----------


## A.H.M

> چقدر ساده هستین یکی میاد میگه 3 ماه  خوندم پزشکی قبول شدم شما هم باور میکنین. 
> اگه بگردی میبینی چند سال هست دارن میخونن. یا چند سال قبل کنکورو خوب خوندن. یا چند درسو قوی هستن وقتشونو برای درسهای دیگه گذاشتن.
> نباید وقت داشته باشه درسو یکبار بخونه نباید وقت داشته باشه چند بار مرور کنه نباید وقت داشته باشه تست بزنه.
> کسی که میخونه نه نیاز به تاپیک زدن داره نه نیاز به تایید بقیه. هدفش مشخص هست و میخونه. قبول هم نشد سال بعد قوی تر میخونه.


سینا جان با کلیات حرفت نسبتا موافقم ولی با جزئیاتش بذار مخالفتمو اعلام کنم
به این قضیه از دو منظر نگاه کن 1.کسی که اینجور تاپیک رو میزنه یه اشنایی با کنکور داره اینجور نیست که بگیم طرف تو پارک بوده یکی از این پیرمردا بهش گفته چرا کنکور نمیدی اونم اومده تاپیک زده که از الان میشه یا نه???? کسایی که اینطور تاپیکا رو میزنن بنظرم هیچکدومشون صفر مطلق نیست و مثلا حداقل تو امتحانات نهایی مدرسه کتابا رو دیدن پشت کنکوریا هم بحثشون جداست اونا اصلا اکسپرت کنکور دادن شدن 2.تو میگی کسایی که تاپیک موفقیت تو زمان کم رو زدن همشون دروغ میگن?اصلا مگه خود طرف میدونسته که چهار پنچ ماه بعد پزشکی قبول میشه که تاپیک بزنه?بعد مگه دروس کنکور چقدره که نشه تو این مدت خوند و روش مسلط شد? داداش گایتون  هزار و دویست صفحه است مجبورمون کردن تو دو سه ماه از مهر تا الان خوندیم بعد زیستی که کلش چهارصد صفحه بیشتر نیست تو چند سالی که خوندن به علاوه شیش ماه جمع نشه? بعد مگه سختی دروس کنکور چقدره که نشه کنکورم که حداقل 60 تا 70 درصد سوالات تکرار مکررات تیپ تست های معروفه چرا نشه عزیز
تو میگی نمیشه من میگم دلیل بیار چرا تو این مدت نشه
همه چیز به تلاشه اینایی که خوندن و شده فقط تلاش کردن فقط حرفشو نزدن تلاش کردن
با بخش آخر حرفت هم بشدت موافقم بدون تایید و رد دیگران باید خوند چون اگه ردت کنند فکرت درگیره که چرا نشه و نمیخونی و وضع بدتر میشه اگرم تاییدت کنند اعتماد بنفس کاذب درت ایجاد میشه و با خودت میگی حالا وقت هست فردا میخونم و نمیخونی و باز وضع بدتر میشه

این موردها هم گفته میشه تا اگه کسی واقعا دنبال این بود که ایا بخونم میشه ببینه که خوندن و شده پس بره بخونه که بشه وگرنه بحث در مورد اینا جز تلف کردن وقت نیست

----------


## hamed70t

فارق از بحث ، گایتون من جلد اولش ۶۸۴ ، جلد دومش ۸۳۵ صفحه اس :/ چطور میگین ۲۲۰۰ صفحه اس ؟ :/ نکنه برای من یه چیزایی کم داشته باشه ؟

----------


## sina_u

> سینا جان با کلیات حرفت نسبتا موافقم ولی با جزئیاتش بذار مخالفتمو اعلام کنم
> به این قضیه از دو منظر نگاه کن 1.کسی که اینجور تاپیک رو میزنه یه اشنایی با کنکور داره اینجور نیست که بگیم طرف تو پارک بوده یکی از این پیرمردا بهش گفته چرا کنکور نمیدی اونم اومده تاپیک زده که از الان میشه یا نه???? کسایی که اینطور تاپیکا رو میزنن بنظرم هیچکدومشون صفر مطلق نیست و مثلا حداقل تو امتحانات نهایی مدرسه کتابا رو دیدن پشت کنکوریا هم بحثشون جداست اونا اصلا اکسپرت کنکور دادن شدن 2.تو میگی کسایی که تاپیک موفقیت تو زمان کم رو زدن همشون دروغ میگن?اصلا مگه خود طرف میدونسته که چهار پنچ ماه بعد پزشکی قبول میشه که تاپیک بزنه?بعد مگه دروس کنکور چقدره که نشه تو این مدت خوند و روش مسلط شد? داداش گایتون دو هزار و دویست صفحه است مجبورمون کردن تو دو سه ماه از مهر تا الان خوندیم بعد زیستی که کلش چهارصد صفحه بیشتر نیست تو چند سالی که خوندن به علاوه شیش ماه جمع نشه? بعد مگه سختی دروس کنکور چقدره که نشه کنکورم که حداقل 60 تا 70 درصد سوالات تکرار مکررات تیپ تست های معروفه چرا نشه عزیز
> تو میگی نمیشه من میگم دلیل بیار چرا تو این مدت نشه
> همه چیز به تلاشه اینایی که خوندن و شده فقط تلاش کردن فقط حرفشو نزدن تلاش کردن
> با بخش آخر حرفت هم بشدت موافقم بدون تایید و رد دیگران باید خوند چون اگه ردت کنند فکرت درگیره که چرا نشه و نمیخونی و وضع بدتر میشه اگرم تاییدت کنند اعتماد بنفس کاذب درت ایجاد میشه و با خودت میگی حالا وقت هست فردا میخونم و نمیخونی و باز وضع بدتر میشه
> 
> این موردها هم گفته میشه تا اگه کسی واقعا دنبال این بود که ایا بخونم میشه ببینه که خوندن و شده پس بره بخونه که بشه وگرنه بحث در مورد اینا جز تلف کردن وقت نیست


منم همینو دارم میگم.
اگه کسی میاد تاپیک میزنه 3 ماه خوندم پزشکی قبول شدم باید مشخص کنه سطح دروسش چقدر بوده. اولین باره  میخونه یا داره مروری میخونه.پایه قویی در دروسی داشته و .....
اینجور تاپیکها باید اطلاعات دقیقی داشته باشن چون خیلی از بچه ها میان از نحوه خوندن الگو برداری میکنن.
در غیر اینصورت فقط میشه دلخوشکنک برای بعضی افراد که مدام زمانو از دست بدن.و تا یک ماه مونده به کنکور بگن دیر نیست و درست درس نخونن.
در مورد کتاب دانشگاهی قضیه فرق داره اونجا انتظار ندارن مثل کنکور همه چیو ریزبینانه ترکیب کنی و خط به خطو حفظ باشی. بیشتر سوالها میخوان بدونن مفهوم مطالبو میدونی یا نه. اگه بخوای با دید کنکوری گایتونو بخونی زمان خیلی زیادی طول میکشه.

----------


## A.H.M

> فارق از بحث ، گایتون من جلد اولش ۶۸۴ ، جلد دومش ۸۳۵ صفحه اس :/ چطور میگین ۲۲۰۰ صفحه اس ؟ :/ نکنه برای من یه چیزایی کم داشته باشه ؟


هزار و دویست مینوشتم اشتباه شد
از کدوم انتشارات میخونی?
من از اندیشه رفیع میخونم صفحاتش دقیق یادم نیست ولی دومی فک نکنم 800 باشه

----------


## A.H.M

> منم همینو دارم میگم.
> اگه کسی میاد تاپیک میزنه 3 ماه خوندم پزشکی قبول شدم باید مشخص کنه سطح دروسش چقدر بوده. اولین باره  میخونه یا داره مروری میخونه.پایه قویی در دروسی داشته و .....
> اینجور تاپیکها باید اطلاعات دقیقی داشته باشن چون خیلی از بچه ها میان از نحوه خوندن الگو برداری میکنن.
> در غیر اینصورت فقط میشه دلخوشکنک برای بعضی افراد که مدام زمانو از دست بدن.و تا یک ماه مونده به کنکور بگن دیر نیست و درست درس نخونن.
> در مورد کتاب دانشگاهی قضیه فرق داره اونجا انتظار ندارن مثل کنکور همه چیو ریزبینانه ترکیب کنی و خط به خطو حفظ باشی. بیشتر سوالها میخوان بدونن مفهوم مطالبو میدونی یا نه. اگه بخوای با دید کنکوری گایتونو بخونی زمان خیلی زیادی طول میکشه.


صحبتت کاملا درسته
در مورد گایتونم اینجا تو دانشگاه هم سوال ترکیبی هست
حالا در حد پاس کردن ازمونای میانترم و ترم لازم نیست بشینی مو به مو گایتون رو بخونی و ترکیب کنی با جزوه هم کارت راه میفته ولی برای ازمون علوم پایه یا ارشد علوم پزشکی یا لیسانس به پزشکی و ... بطور کلی ازمونای وزارت بهداشت بدتر از کنکور باید ترکیب کنی
یعنی من منتظرم اونی رو که میگفت کنکور قیفه معکوسه و ورود سخت و خروجش آسونه و کنکورو رد کنی دیگه مشکلی نداری رو پیدا کنم باهاش کار دارم

----------


## hamed70t

> هزار و دویست مینوشتم اشتباه شد
> از کدوم انتشارات میخونی?
> من از اندیشه رفیع میخونم صفحاتش دقیق یادم نیست ولی دومی فک نکنم 800 باشه


واسه منم انتشارات رفیع هست ، ویرایش ۱۲ ترجمه دکتر حوری سپهری

----------


## A.H.M

13 چرا نمیخونی؟
شایدم 800 باشه ولی بنظرم 750 بود با اصطلاحات اخرش
جلد دوم الان دست دوستمه نمیتونم چک کنم

----------


## Mysterious

*Milions of people can believe in you, and yet none of it matters if you don't believe in yourself.

ميليون ها ادم ميتونن باورت داشته باشن، اما هيچ كدوم مهم نيستن  اگه خودت، خودت رو باور نداشته باشى.*

----------


## Mysterious

*بعضی وقتا فقط باید یادمون باشه که ما این
توان رو داریم که فراتر از همه چیز باشیم*

----------


## Mysterious

*فکر میکنی دیر شده ؟؟

خیلی وقتا شده فکر کنی واسه انجام کاری دیگه دیر شده در نتیجه منصرف شدی و یا جدی شروع نکردی.              

همون موقع که تو این فکر از ذهنت میگذره، یه نفر دیگه در یه گوشه ی دیگه این شهر، تشخیص میده که الان بهترین زمان شروع کردن همون کاره و انجامش میده . 

درس خوندنم همینجوریه همین الان که تو مرددی که دیر شده یانه! شروع کنم یا نه! میرسم یا نه! اگه نشه چی!!  یکی هست که همین امروز و همین لحظه با باور قوی و اراده ی بالا شروع میکنه و مطمئنه که موفق میشه.

 تو فردا ؛ دوباره از نو همین فکرها و تردیدها از ذهنت میگذره و اون فردا بیشتر از امروز تلاش میکنه! و فاصله ها همینجوری روز به روز بیشتر میشه.*

----------


## Neo.Healer

> چقدر ساده هستین یکی میاد میگه 3 ماه  خوندم پزشکی قبول شدم شما هم باور میکنین. 
> اگه بگردی میبینی چند سال هست دارن میخونن. یا چند سال قبل کنکورو خوب خوندن. یا چند درسو قوی هستن وقتشونو برای درسهای دیگه گذاشتن.
> نباید وقت داشته باشه درسو یکبار بخونه نباید وقت داشته باشه چند بار مرور کنه نباید وقت داشته باشه تست بزنه.
> کسی که میخونه نه نیاز به تاپیک زدن داره نه نیاز به تایید بقیه. هدفش مشخص هست و میخونه. قبول هم نشد سال بعد قوی تر میخونه.





> واقعا موافقم
> طرف مهر ماه میانگین ترازش 7 هزار بوده،بعد به همه میگه تو 3 ماه قبول شدم.کسی که جندین سال میانگین ترازش بالای 7 هزار بوده،مشخصه که اگه دو سه ماهم اون وسطا نخونه اتفاق خاصی براش نمیفته


خداروشکر چون کم میام انجمن نیازی به دفاع و اینا ندارم هرچی دلتون خواست بگید 
اما در کل 
من آزمون دوم قلم چی ک میشد آزمون اول شروعش و مال مهر بود ۷هزار شدم بعد کلا درسو ول کردم

----------


## sina_u

> خداروشکر چون کم میام انجمن نیازی به دفاع و اینا ندارم هرچی دلتون خواست بگید 
> اما در کل 
> من آزمون دوم قلم چی ک میشد آزمون اول شروعش و مال مهر بود ۷هزار شدم بعد کلا درسو ول کردم


صحبتم در مورد شخص خاصی نبود کلی گفتم.

----------


## A.H.M

تاپیک مسیرشو منحرف کرده و به بحث و جدل و حمله و دفاع رسیده
در کل میگم افراد موفق بحث نمیکنن عمل میکنن
افراد غیر موفق اون تایمی رو که باید برای عمل بذارن برای بحث بیخود میذارن

----------


## devious

__ نبینم این تاپیک از رونق بیافته ها )) 

ما بهت احتیاج داریم  ! 

#خانم روزهای سخت )
 @Mysterious_

----------


## A.H.M

*Up اش کنم یا زوده؟*

----------

